# Irish butchers sell some strange things



## clodhopper2006

Whilst stroling around Waterford yesterday we came across a butchers and happened to glance in at what was being sold. Amoungst the various offerings including tripe and trotters were what I can only describe as looking like pig penises. 
What were these things?

You Irish folk, please tell me you dont eat pigs penises.


Bob


----------



## 104267

Would love to help explain what was on display in the butcher's window but as I am not familiar with the comparator you used, I am unable to help. Clearly you must work in an area which allows you to refer to pig anatomy in a way us lay people do not understand.
Regards


----------



## spykal

Hi

Just one question before I suggest what it may have been.... did it look a little like a corkscrew?

a simple yes or no will suffice .... if yes then you may well be right if no then it was some other part of the pig, most likely the tail ... the only bit of a killed pig that cannot be eaten or used for some good purpose is its squeal. :wink: 

Mike


----------



## erneboy

We use them as door stops.


----------



## 104477

erneboy said:


> We use them as door stops.


Yes, pigs are known for their obstinate nature and once laid in a puddle of mud in front of your door it is the work of a Banshee to move them. :lol:


----------



## Biglol

The pork tenderloin (fillet) looks a bit like it's willie but it isn't corkscrew shape like the real thing  




I woke up this morning and it looked nice out, so I left it out

Biglol


----------



## kayg

Erm, how do you know a pig's "bits" are corkscrew shaped? I didn't know that, should I know that?


----------



## Zebedee

kayg said:


> Erm, how do you know a pig's "bits" are corkscrew shaped? I didn't know that, should I know that?


Another pig would know.

Any around in your neck of the woods? :lol: :lol:


----------



## kayg

Nope, just sheep, lots of sheep.
I don't know what their bits look like either.


----------



## clodhopper2006

They were straight not cork screwed. Now I've never seen a pigs penis but these were shaped and sized such that I cant think what else they might be. They weren't curly like tails ar anything like that.


----------



## Broom

eyup

Us lads fromt sticks know all abart this stuff, and were not guna tell thee.

Broom


----------



## Grizzly

Being a well brought up woman I'd blush to put up photos to illustrate but, as an ex-Science teacher I recommend you put the magic words into Google Images and you'll at least learn that they are not corkscrew shaped...plus a whole lot of other interesting things.

G


----------



## clodhopper2006

Grizzly said:


> Being a well brought up woman I'd blush to put up photos to illustrate but, as an ex-Science teacher I recommend you put the magic words into Google Images and you'll at least learn that they are not corkscrew shaped...plus a whole lot of other interesting things.
> 
> G


Ha! I just did that (company PC too. Hope they dont notice what I've been searching) Pigs DO have a twidly curly bit on the end. These in the butchers didnt though. Could be the twerly bit is discarded though


----------



## pippin

Ha!

So that is where the expression "to have a good screw" comes from.

Nothing to do with ironmongers!


----------



## clodhopper2006

pippin said:


> Ha!
> 
> So that is where the expression "to have a good screw" comes from.
> 
> Nothing to do with ironmongers!


A pigs orgasm lasts 30 minutes apparently


----------



## pippin

Too much information!


----------



## spykal

clodhopper2006 said:


> They were straight not cork screwed. Now I've never seen a pigs penis but these were shaped and sized such that I cant think what else they might be. They weren't curly like tails ar anything like that.


Hi clod H

The link below has a picture of pigs tails and a recipe of how to cook em! Did they look like these.

I would have published the picture here but did not want to frighten you 8O

and by the way ...do you ever eat pork sausages ...if the answer is yes then I have no doubt that you have already eaten pigs willie.

How to cook Pigs Tails <<<<<

Mike


----------



## kayg

8O 8O 8O 8O 
I have fainted.


----------



## Grizzly

spykal said:


> I would have published the picture here but did not want to frighten you 8O


Three and a half hours cooking for half a dozen tails ! Not the sort of thing you'd want the children to turn their noses up at when you serve them, are they ?

You know the saying about pig keepers: They eat everything, including the squeak.

G


----------



## carolgavin

spykal said:


> clodhopper2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were straight not cork screwed. Now I've never seen a pigs penis but these were shaped and sized such that I cant think what else they might be. They weren't curly like tails ar anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi clod H
> 
> The link below has a picture of pigs tails and a recipe of how to cook em! Did they look like these.
> 
> I would have published the picture here but did not want to frighten you 8O
> 
> and by the way ...do you ever eat pork sausages ...if the answer is yes then I have no doubt that you have already eaten pigs willie.
> 
> How to cook Pigs Tails <<<<<
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

That is truely minging and people say haggis is offal!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006

spykal said:


> clodhopper2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were straight not cork screwed. Now I've never seen a pigs penis but these were shaped and sized such that I cant think what else they might be. They weren't curly like tails ar anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi clod H
> 
> The link below has a picture of pigs tails and a recipe of how to cook em! Did they look like these.
> 
> I would have published the picture here but did not want to frighten you 8O
> 
> and by the way ...do you ever eat pork sausages ...if the answer is yes then I have no doubt that you have already eaten pigs willie.
> 
> How to cook Pigs Tails <<<<<
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

might have been these Mike. If they were they'd cut the thin end off. Has anyone here ever eaten them? Were they nice?


----------



## erneboy

Thought I might give you all a nice recipe in case you want to cook some of them.

Put them in a saucepan full of water along with a brick, boil till the brick is soft, throw the pigs bits away and eat the brick, Alan.


----------



## kayg

Could they be turkey twizzlers?????


----------



## Zebedee

kayg said:


> Could they be turkey twizzlers?????


Don't be silly Kay.

Who ever heard of twizzling a turkey!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kayg

You're quite right Zebedee, proposterous idea, much better to think they eat pig's doo dahs. And why not? After all, we've had "soap on a rope" so why not "@*~# on a stick". Were they on a stick?


----------



## pippin

Have you ever listened to a pork pie?

No?

Well, try it.

You won't hear the squeek, but every other part of piggy that you don't normally buy is in there.

Including his/her .... and his/her .....s !!!


----------



## Nora+Neil

Yes there lovely with Garlic butter :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 104477

Nora+Neil said:


> Yes there lovely with Garlic butter :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh! Hell I'm allergic to garlic!!
Is there an alternative recipe?
Rob.


----------



## 101776

This thread has tickled me no end.....have you tried 'veggie roll' from an irish butchers, its not veggie at all but like sausage meat with veggies in it...very tasty...

Why would you be put of by a pigs tail? people love oxtail....


----------



## IrishHomer

clodhopper2006 said:


> Whilst stroling around Waterford yesterday we came across a butchers and happened to glance in at what was being sold. Amoungst the various offerings including tripe and trotters were what I can only describe as looking like pig penises.
> What were these things?
> 
> You Irish folk, please tell me you dont eat pigs penises.
> 
> Bob


I think you accidentally wandered into a Quaker's wake. It is a tradition in the southeast amongst that denomination. When a male member of the congregation dies, the penis is removed and placed in a convenient location, ie.a butchers. Anyone who knew the deceased is expected to come along and give the organ a tug - until it is about 6 feet long! What do we do with a 6 foot prick, you may ask? well...

Scroll down...

We send it off to police training college!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## josieb

Oh Oh please please stop I cant stand the pain aghhhh I have not had such a good laugh for ages :lol: :lol: the tears are streaming down my face this is by far the best thread ever


----------



## dinger

*irish butchers*



clodhopper2006 said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> So that is where the expression "to have a good screw" comes from.
> 
> Nothing to do with ironmongers!
> 
> 
> 
> A pigs orgasm lasts 30 minutes apparently
Click to expand...

Memo to self...congratulations on paying a tenner to gain experience of a pigs sexual anatomy

8O


----------



## bognormike

There you go, one for the list for Nuke's next show stand - can you see it on the banner at the back of the little gazebo......................?

:wink:


----------



## josieb

we have always known them as pizzles and my mum caused me great embarrassment when I was younger, when she returned some very piggy pork to the butchers complaining that the pig had not been cut young enough cos ejaculation makes the meat taste  
now Im older and know about these things I no longer get embarrassed :roll:


----------



## Wupert

kayg said:


> Erm, how do you know a pig's "bits" are corkscrew shaped? I didn't know that, should I know that?


Are they of a left hand thread or right hand thread.


----------



## Zebedee

Wupert said:


> Are they of a left hand thread or right hand thread.


Don't you mean "trotter"? :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn

erneboy said:


> We use them as door stops.


 :lol:


----------



## asprn

kayg said:


> Nope, just sheep, lots of sheep. I don't know what their bits look like either.


Allegedly.


----------



## kayg

could they be the things that are used in fancy floral displays?? You know the twisty bits stuck in amongst the flowers??


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> A pigs orgasm lasts 30 minutes apparently


That short hmmm :lol:


----------



## asprn

> A pigs orgasm lasts 30 minutes apparently


I'd like to know how he knows. (Can't go wrong with toilet humour, as this thread demonstrates.....)

Dougie.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Dougie. you can be a BOAR sometimes :wink: 

Just for you.

Bob


----------



## kayg

8O I'll never be able to look at those garden candles in the same light again.


----------



## asprn

whistlinggypsy said:


> Dougie. you can be a BOAR sometimes


Actually, I can be one ALL the time.



whistlinggypsy said:


> Just for you


Oh, one of THOSE. Gotcha now.

Dougie.


----------



## CaGreg

I was having a little look in Ireland Touring section for some information about wildcamping in the Ardmore area of Waterford and I came across this thread!!!

Merciful divine heart of all that is sacred and holy!!

How did I miss this one?????

BTW Wildcamping in Ardmore and Ring Waterford information gratefully received. I am too traumatised to keep searching this section, am afraid of what else might jump out at me.........

I think I need a little cup of tea followed by a lie-down in a darkened room and maybe some salts.......

Ca


----------



## pippin

_Merciful divine heart of all that is sacred and holy!! _

I take it that you are an atheist then?!!!


----------



## bob44

carolgavin said:


> That is truely minging and people say haggis is offal!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi Cg,

Not 'offal', just awful !! But we used to have one every week . . . . . . . . . . For the DOG!!

During ten years exiled to Scotland I never saw a Haggis's 'item' similarly displayed but I guess the Scottish Butchers all kept them under the counter for you locals?

:twisted:

Bob L


----------



## CaGreg

pippin said:


> _Merciful divine heart of all that is sacred and holy!! _
> 
> I take it that you are an atheist then?!!!


Well, when I have recovered from this I will check and get back to you.

Ardmore Waterford.. wildcamping anyone????

Ca


----------



## Hezbez

whistlinggypsy said:


> A pigs orgasm lasts 30 minutes apparently
> 
> 
> 
> That short hmmm :lol:
Click to expand...

Is that for the mummy pig or the daddy pig??


----------



## pippin

I don't think I would survive one that lasted 30 minutes.

And, yes, I *am* complaining!!


----------



## Angelfire

Nothing like a crubeen eaten out of yesterdays news paper. MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm. Or a nice bag of dulsk. MMMMMmmm.

Regards

Angelfire/Phil*


----------



## thieawin

trotters and seaweed? Hmmm

I see no problem with pigs tails, ox cheek, flank, skirt and all the offal including tripe

Cooked properly, often long and slow it all has its place. Why are we so picky and choosy.

In fact in time of recession we should be campaigning for butchers and supermarkets to stockso we can get the meat content for soups and stews etc cheap. And often its tastier as well


----------



## Angelfire

Aye, buy a shoulder of Lamb, cheap as chips as not many buy it. Stick it in the oven for about 8 hours on a very low heat - around 120c, it will fall off the bone its so tender.

Regards

Angel/Phil*


----------



## norrielandfairy

clodhopper2006 said:


> Whilst stroling around Waterford yesterday we came across a butchers and happened to glance in at what was being sold. Amoungst the various offerings including tripe and trotters were what I can only describe as looking like pig penises.
> What were these things?
> 
> You Irish folk, please tell me you dont eat pigs penises.
> 
> B
> ob


----------

